# Chicken Tractor Build Thread



## Keith

I have started work on my chicken tractor. The whole structure is 12 feet in length, 5 feet in width and 5 feet in height with the actual coop portion being 5' x 5'.

So far it's been a design as you go project. I finished the frame on Tuesday and last night started work on the coop portion. The plan is to construct a removable floor that will allow for easy cleaning then have fixed roosts structured like a ladder leading to the nesting boxes.

Very open to suggestions and will continue to update this thread with new photos as I make more progress.

This is from the first day, it's just the frame built out.









This is from yesterday, we have the platform built out that the removable floor will go on. We put the floor at 18" but the floor frame is 17", so should accommodate even larger birds.


----------



## LdMorgan

Have you worked out the finished weight of it? I find that any ark over about 90 lbs is a pain to move by hand, especially on soft dirt.


----------



## Fiona

Keith, would you mind giving me a quick instruction on how to put the photos into your text? I tried, but had no luck. I'm sure the two glasses of wine had nothing to do w/it!


----------



## Keith

Sure! I wrote a tutorial for you:

http://www.chickenforum.com/f39/how-put-photos-into-your-posts-text-54/#post154


----------



## weirdo

Are you putting it on wheels?


----------



## Keith

Yep! Back portion will have 2x4's with the wheels attached and then the front will have a tongue to lift up.

I lifted it yesterday without issue so I am hoping it will be movable by a single person once done.


----------



## Keith

Didn't get much done last night.

Got the floor cut, got the frame for the nest boxes done and a single perch made.


----------



## Keith

Got the nesting boxes done tonight sans the egg door. 

Spent some time thinking about the roost. Decided to go with a removable roost in addition to the removable floor only letting the roost not touch the floor so you could remove the floor without messing with the roost. Going to tackle that tomorrow night.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

What do you estimate the overall weight to be?


----------



## Keith

I really have no clue. I lifted it and pivoted it last night without wheels with no issue so I think it will work.


----------



## LdMorgan

I would recommend that after you have all the woodwork done, you toss the roll of chicken wire you would be using on top, and run a few laps around the yard with the unfinished ark to see how it actually handles in the rough. Doing a weight test before you attach the wire makes lightening the frame (etc.) a lot easier if it turns out to be necessary.

Ditto for modifying the wheel system, if you need to.

If the unit is too heavy to move EASILY you'll find yourself moving it less & less often, possibly even delaying until the chickens have a bare dirt run--which is something you shouldn't do.

The whole idea behind having an ark is to give the chickens fresh graze every day or two. If they wind up eating everything green in their run, they are having to eat stuff they would normally bypass. Less nutritious plant parts, etc.

Basically, the chickens should never eat more than about 25% of the greenery in their run before you move them to fresh pastures.

So you will definitely want to be able to trundle your ark around like a shopping cart.

Re that: You should not have to do anything at all to ready your ark for a move. Just grab it & go. That means no feeders or waterers sitting on the ground, and a floating chicken ladder that won't stub into the ground as you move the ark.


----------



## Keith

I am somewhat confident I will be able to move it by hand else I will use the tractor. I got some good all terrain tires and was able to pivot then drag it yesterday.

Made some more progress. I got the nesting boxes finished as well as the egg hatch. Finished the roost and installed it. I got one side skinned with chicken wire. I made the front door but haven't skinned in. Should make a lot of progress fast this week. Ready for it to be done and starting the next phase.


----------



## rob

looking good. will follow this thread with interest


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Looking nice Keith!


----------



## jn4

impressive!


----------



## Keith

Got the wheels installed tonight. All terrain tires from tractor supply with a side axle kit for each support board.

Was able to pick it up and move it around pretty easy, see how well it conveys once it hits dirt though.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's really starting to come together. 

How long before you're finished?


----------



## Keith

I just do a little each night after the kids go to bed, probably have another week left. Working on getting the chickens now lined up for shipping.


----------



## rob

coming together nicely.


----------



## Keith

Thanks rob! Should have a lot more photos tonight and this weekend as I will be finishing it.

We will be getting 10 Rhode Island Red and Buff Orpington on the 11th so now we have to be completely finished by then and ready for them.


----------



## 8NPutter

*Tractor looks great.*

Looks great! I am starting the same thing today. I like your nesting box set-up. did you use any kind of formula for determining the best size? What are the dimensions of each box?


----------



## Keith

Well the box is 5' long divided into 3 so in width it's 20", 14" in depth and roughly 18" in height.

I read that you want at least a 1'x1'x1' box so I did a little over for each.


----------



## Keith

Here is an update after I moved it and finished it sans the roof. There is not enough headspace in the garage to install the roof so I am going to roll it outside and install that tonight.

Other than the roof though it's done but I'm having reservations about leaving the coop portion completely open. I am not finding many other coop designs that leave the roost area open to the elements. I thought about buying some more fence boards to enclose it a bit more.


----------



## Keith

Getting real close to being done.

Put the roof on, put the top chicken wire on and closed the back.

I need to enclose the coop area a bit more I think so I am going to do that tomorrow. Put full sides on the coop area.

I have some keets in it tonight to see how well they do on the ramp, might add some extra cross boards for traction.

Then I have to paint it and that's it!


----------



## Keith

Picture of the keets, they didn't want to get out of the box though so we will see if they adjust over the night.


----------



## ThreeJ

Looking good, can't wait to see it in use. Cute chicks


----------



## ThreeJ

How has the tractor been working out? Have any finished pictures yet? Your keets should be getting big by now.


----------



## traing4jc

We have 1 Australorp and she is probably our best layer!


----------



## goat_and_chicken_chick

I forgot to add that they 300+ eggs a year an lay almost daily.


----------



## OpaN

Brand new here, and planning to build a tractor coop. I am getting lots of ideas from your work. However, I have a question that may have been addressed elsewhere, and that is: Is it advisable to place chicken wire under the bottom to prevent a predator from digging underneath?


----------



## LdMorgan

Chicken wire on the bottom of the tractor will keep the hens from being able to scratch or dust bathe. 

Cut four strips of 2X4 no-climb wire, 2 ft wide and a little longer/wider than your tractor. Lay the strips out around the sides of the tractor and tent-peg them to the ground.

That should keep the hens pretty well safe from diggers. 

Reset them when you move the tractor.


----------

